# Modern trading for classic photo gear



## docfox (Apr 4, 2017)

How do you trade a sandwich for classic photo gear? Click here to read my tale:

<Link Removed>


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice photo of a neat, old camera and tripod. It would be great if you would post the article here on TPF!


----------



## docfox (Apr 4, 2017)

I did! I posted a link to a PDF file (not to a website), but apparently the admin pulled it. Is there another way to post a PDF on this forum?


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 4, 2017)

Some PDF's will let you grab the text and do a copy/paste. The other option is to just take a picture of it and post the picture. This is assuming your tale was written by you.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not an admin, but the normal TPF protocol generally favors articles which are posted in their entirety, here, directly in a TPF post. That typically generates discussion on TPF, as opposed to driving traffic off-site. Also, it seems that many members here are suspicious of off-site links. As far as posting a PDF on this forum, I'm not sure about that. If you have another text format, you could copy and paste, and as Dave442 mentions "some"PDF files will allow a copy move, which coulcd obviously be pasted in here in a post.

What kind of camera is that in your avatar photo? Graflex?


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 4, 2017)

Derrel said:


> What kind of camera is that in your avatar photo? Graflex?



Saw this in his intro........... The Graflex SLR.pdf


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 4, 2017)

Don't people have to have a certain number of posts before they can post links etc.? to discourage spammers and those types who try to hop on there every so often? One of the moderators should be able to help. 

If you stay on the site awhile at some point you'll be able to tell us the story - I've been to camera swaps but I wanna know how you got that for a sandwich!!


----------



## docfox (Apr 5, 2017)

TPF Moderator "Tirediron" is on the job questioning if the rules should be amended to allow links to PDF documents. If he gets approval for such links, I'll republish this tale. If not, you'll be left to wonder.

But, I'll give you a hint. You can't make such a deal with just any sandwich. You'll discover: 




"It’s a big sandwich, a working man’s lunch. Call it a Sub, a Submarine, a Baguette, a Grinder, a Po’ Boy, a Wedge, a Hero, a Zep or a Spukie. Slice a long roll lengthwise; slather it with mayonnaise or bathe it with olive oil; stack meat, cheese, lettuce, onions, sliced tomatoes, peppers; add a few specialty items like bacon, oregano or guacamole and squeeze the whole business together with a plain paper wrapper. Call this monster sandwich what you want, but here in South-Eastern Pennsylvania we call it a Hoagie. Local folklore says it was previously a “hoggie”, being named for the lunch carried by the hard working ship-builders who lived in the swampy Hog Island section of Philadelphia prior to the First World War. Your map won’t show Hog Island anymore; the area was filled in, becoming Philadelphia International Airport (PHL). But you will find hoagies."

And, Dave442, for your benefit, I don't publish or post tales I haven't written. Your snide inference wasn't appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2017)

Now I want a big sammich!!!!


----------



## docfox (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm sorry to say I won't be posting this tale (or any other) on this forum. I received this polite message from TPF Moderator, "Tirediron":



> George, I'm sorry for not getting back to you sooner on this. Unfortunately, the decision of the forum owners was not to support this. I don't agree with that decision, but as a volunteer moderator, other than stating my (your) case, there isn't much I can do. You're welcome to appeal your case "up the chain" if you would like. The next level is member Terri who is the "Chief Mod/Admin/Owner's Rep" on-site.
> Again, apologies for this.
> John



So the matter will end here. I'm not looking to crusade for _Truth, Justice and the American Way;_ the forum owners will have their way. If you really want to read this tale, you'll need to join forums in the free World such as CAMERACOLLECTOR.PROBOARD.COM (where I post as "olddocfox") or FOREVERFILM.ORG (where I post as "docfox"). I'm sorry to have taken your time with a tease.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 11, 2017)

docfox said:


> And, Dave442, for your benefit, I don't publish or post tales I haven't written. Your snide inference wasn't appreciated.



Sorry DocFox, my comment was said with a smile. I may be sarcastic sometimes, but I try and avoid snide.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2017)

I like sandwiches


----------

